# First meet up in Londonderry - Wed 13 May at 7pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi


Those of you in the Derry/Londonderry will now have the chance to meet up with others thanks to a new local group being resurrected.  The Tiny Feet group will meet for the first time, since approx 2007, on Wednesday 13 May at 7.00pm - venue Room 2, MDEC Building, Trust Headquarters, Altnagelvin Hospital.  Two local patients have agreed to help run the group.  Please come along and meet others in a safe and supportive environment.  Hope to see you there.

Sharon, I N UK Regional Organiser for N. Ireland


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

This group is starting to take off - great news.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Really looking forward to the group starting now..xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

*ME TOO* Hope to see some of you gals there


----------

